# Scientific paper on potential of PDF being invasive species



## juanico (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi

is there any paper or research on that topic?

Background of that question is, the local authorities here in the Philippines give us keepers of darts a hard time importing/keeping/selling the frogs because they think they might pose a risk being invasive species...similar to the bad example of Rhinella marina.

Would like to present something "scientific" to them, in order to weaken their concerns.

cheers
juanico


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not sure there has been any work into the invasive potential of Dendrobatidae given their habitat requirements and life cycle. Even in Hawaii they are considered an invasive species of "least concern".


----------

